# Fritzbox Problem



## huxi0 (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
 Ich hab ein problem mit meiner Fritzbox. Ich wollte für ein spiel (Call of Duty) Ports freigeben, weil ich ein Internet Server aufmachen wollte. Ich hab auch die Ports freigegeben und die UnPN einstellung gemacht. Ein bekannter hat dann gestern kontroliert ob meine Ports offen sind. Vergebens. Ich weiß nicht warum die nicht offen sind obwohl ich die freigegeben hab. Meine Software firewall ist ausgeschaltet. Nun wollt ich fragen ob einer weiß, warum die Ports noch geschlossen sind. Ich kann mein Router ja als Moden machen aber da noch andere im Internet wollen über Wlan geht es nicht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Februar 2010)

Zuerst solltest du sicher gehen, dass die Ports an die richtige interne IP weitergeleitet werden. Dazu solltest du deinem PCeine feste IP zuweisen über die Eigenschaften der Netzwerkverbindung unter Windows. Und dann solltest du mit dem Programm selbst testen, da solche Portscanner u.U. nicht immer zuverlässige Ergebnisse zeigen jedenfalls nicht für diesen Zweck. Offene Ports sind in diesem Kontext nämlich als solche definiert auf die ein Service lauscht. Ist dies nicht der Fall sind sie geschlossen egal wo der Request ankommt.


----------

